# Blow toad fishing?



## pern (Apr 15, 2009)

I'm itching to get out and go fishing and thinking about Monday. I have never fished for blow toads but have all the right equipment for them. Is it to early to try to go fishing for them or should I wait another month or two. I see Janettes pier is open so I was thinking that as an option. If anyone has another spot from land that would be an option for blow toads let me know in a private message or place it on here. I did go through the history of puffers/blow toads but always shows as a trash fish or by catch.

Thanks Ian


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Blow Toads are being caught South in Buxton.... not at JP...
water temp at JP is 49° there you'll catch doggies and skates and that's pretty much it.

Puffers like between 52 and 60° Definately not a trash fish.. 
For Puffers best hook to use is a #6 Eagle Claw long shank 066-6 on a two hook bottom rig.. Unless you go South, wait til April to hit JP


----------



## pern (Apr 15, 2009)

Yep. Looking like Buxton gonna be the spot. Tex bait and tackle have wilmington as no go for blow toads.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

There's toads in Wilmington, no one's been fishing for them that I've seen. String about 8 long shank hooks on a piece of 50, finish it off with an 8oz and throw on a heaverm bait up with squid and fishbites, check every 30-45 minutes and fill your bucket with them.


----------



## pern (Apr 15, 2009)

Good. Save me a 2 hours. I don't have a heaver but plenty of long shank hooks. Gonna have to make it work. Thanks so much Kingfisher.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Been a plenty at Kure beach to be exact


----------



## pern (Apr 15, 2009)

Nice. I keep researching where to go and Mansboro inlet looks like a nice spot to fish. I get some speck and Sheepshead fishing in while set up for blow toads in between. Trying to maximize my damage on my day off.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Masonboro has been dead on specs lately, need a boat to get to the sheepshead action this time of year. I'd head to Kure beach oier which is free now, put out some puffer rigs and throw a grub around in the surf.


----------



## pern (Apr 15, 2009)

Cool. Thank you for the help I will head that way in a couple hours.


----------



## pern (Apr 15, 2009)

The day was a wash. Fish bites blood worm and fresh shrimp caught nothing. It was very windy making it difficult to throw a grub. Otherwise I enjoyed the pier and the million grackle birds going through my stuff. Thanks for all the help.


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

At least you got a chance to fish. Sitting here just wishin' I was fishin'


----------



## pern (Apr 15, 2009)

True. I totally enjoyed the decent weather and the smell of the salt air. I will be back down in a short couple weeks to try again.


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

Let us know how you do.


----------



## NCsurffisher (Jun 27, 2004)

NC KingFisher said:


> Masonboro has been dead on specs lately, need a boat to get to the sheepshead action this time of year. I'd head to Kure beach oier which is free now, put out some puffer rigs and throw a grub around in the surf.


King - have you heard of any specks from the beach recently? Planning to brave the cold tomorrow/night.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Caught some smaller ones from the surf yesterday, lost one nice one. I haven't felt like putting in the effort to go look for them after work recently, seen a few nice ones come out of the backwaters.


----------

